# msn messenger on 3g iphone?



## jay1975

Hey guys, does anyone know how to put msn messenger on the 3g iphone? If it cant be done is there any other instant messaging applications i can use and still chat with my contact using messaging? 

Another question.......i saw a clip of a 3g iphone game on you tube a few weeks ago....it was this conan looking dude with a sword.....adventure type game.....looked pretty cool...anyone know what it was?


----------



## machael

MSN messenger on iPhone = no dice.
AIM is in the app store (free)


----------



## G-Mo

jay1975 said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know how to put msn messenger on the 3g iphone? If it cant be done is there any other instant messaging applications i can use and still chat with my contact using messaging?


AIM has a messenger out in the App Store, but it only allows you to chat with AOL or Yahoo! clients, you won't be able to chat to your usual MSN crew... I too would LOVE an iPhone MSN client, but, in the meantime you can use the MSN Web Messenger...

Edit: It seems MSN Web Messenger does not like Safari!? Oops! My bad...


----------



## slicecom

Adium is working on a version for iPhone, but it won't be out for a while.


----------



## pangolin

Try meebo.com


----------



## harrisjr

The best one I've found so far is Beejive. Best UI and it's free. Don't have the URL right here, but if you go to Beejive.com in Safari, I believe it directs you to the iPhone version.


----------



## med8or

I have used Mundu IM on my Treo for over a year. There is a beta release for the iphone. Google it.


----------



## Adrian.

I tried everything on my iPod touch and only agilemobile works well. It actually works very very very well. You about anything you can do on msn messenger and connects everytime very easily. I downloaded it in installer cause i Jail broke my itouch. Dunno if you can jailbreak your iPhone.


----------



## Got Mac?

[deleted]


----------



## ender78

Any of thse apps avail in the AppStore [for those of us with a non hacked phone]


----------



## marct

Got Mac? said:


> ive been able to go on msn through ebuddy on my iPhone


Cool! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Sniper4u

Yes you can MSN on the 3G IPhone. Type in iphone-msn.com in the safari browser after the http stuff. In other words open up something like google. Backspace away just the google in the search bar and replace it with the iphone-msn.com. It will take you to a sign in page. You can use any email address there. Just select the email type you have or select other and type in the whole email address.


----------



## Chealion

slicecom said:


> Adium is working on a version for iPhone, but it won't be out for a while.


AdiumForiPhone - Adium X - Trac

They'd love to but given the present NDA on the SDK and SDK legal requirements they can't legal do any development for the iPhone so they haven't done anything at all.

Presently the Adium devs recommend using ApolloIM (if jailbroken) or Meebo if not jailbroken.


----------



## Drizzx

Chealion said:


> AdiumForiPhone - Adium X - Trac
> 
> They'd love to but given the present NDA on the SDK and SDK legal requirements they can't legal do any development for the iPhone so they haven't done anything at all.
> 
> Presently the Adium devs recommend using ApolloIM (if jailbroken) or Meebo if not jailbroken.


I'm pretty sure this is old information. The NDA for the iPhone SDK was lifted at launch. 

I'm curious why they say development for the iPhone is considerably more difficult than Mac OS X. My Objective C skills are limited, and I was able to create a simple iPhone application using the SDK. For the most part, the code itself changes little, you are just loading/interfacing different libraries that do a significant amount of the UI and interfacing (ie. Touchscreen) work for you.


----------



## Chealion

Drizzx - The NDA on the SDK is still applicable. The NDA on Xcode 3.1 however was lifted on the 11th. It's rather retarded and most developers are quite annoyed because there is nowhere to legally discuss how to workaround bugs, tips, etc. about working on the iPhone SDK. (see Cocoabuilder - (Bill Bumgarner) Re: [Q] Any document that shows differences of Cocoa programming for Mac and for the iPhone/iPod touch?)

The harder part about the iPhone SDK which doesn't seem like much but is HUGE in terms of the amount of effort is the MUCH smaller memory footprint they have to work in, a subset of the APIs available (meaning they'll have to rewrite portions but they would anyway) and designing a UI that works well on the iPhone is tremendously difficult. (It's easy to make a UI, but hard to make it good.)


----------



## Drizzx

Chealion said:


> Drizzx - The NDA on the SDK is still applicable. The NDA on Xcode 3.1 however was lifted on the 11th. It's rather retarded and most developers are quite annoyed because there is nowhere to legally discuss how to workaround bugs, tips, etc. about working on the iPhone SDK. (see Cocoabuilder - (Bill Bumgarner) Re: [Q] Any document that shows differences of Cocoa programming for Mac and for the iPhone/iPod touch?)
> 
> The harder part about the iPhone SDK which doesn't seem like much but is HUGE in terms of the amount of effort is the MUCH smaller memory footprint they have to work in, a subset of the APIs available (meaning they'll have to rewrite portions but they would anyway) and designing a UI that works well on the iPhone is tremendously difficult. (It's easy to make a UI, but hard to make it good.)


Are you absolutely certain of that? Because I have the iPhone SDK, and I did not sign or agree to any NDA. 

iPhone Dev Center


----------



## spitfire1945

I thought BeeJive had a free beta out for the iphone?


----------



## uPhone

spitfire1945 said:


> I thought BeeJive had a free beta out for the iphone?


It's sort of unstable, for me anway. I have the creator on my MSN and he's keeping me updated...


----------



## Chealion

Drizzx - It's under the iPhone SDK Agreement (and there is an NDA portion to the Terms of Use for ADC in general as well). The same clause also makes beta testing technically violating the NDA (by distributing the application without talking to Developer Relations first).


> The SDK is Apple Confidential Information and subject to the confidentiality obligations of this Agreement. Distribution of Applications created within the SDK is note permitted absent a separate agreement with Apple.


Source: http://adcdownload.apple.com/iphone/iphone_sdk_9m2199a/iphone_sdk_agt_608_final.pdf (Requires ADC Login)


----------



## Drizzx

Chealion said:


> Drizzx - It's under the iPhone SDK Agreement (and there is an NDA portion to the Terms of Use for ADC in general as well). The same clause also makes beta testing technically violating the NDA (by distributing the application without talking to Developer Relations first).
> 
> Source: http://adcdownload.apple.com/iphone/iphone_sdk_9m2199a/iphone_sdk_agt_608_final.pdf (Requires ADC Login)


We'll I guess I'll have to read it all a little closer then before saying too much


----------



## Chealion

Drizzx - To quote Craig Hockenberry (maker of Twitteriffic who has been outspoken against the NDA). "[REDACTED]" and "F***ING NDA"


----------



## Sniper4u

Palringo is now available at the apps store. Support msn messaging. No offline messaging yet. But otherwise works well so far.


----------



## Sniper4u

Another note. I had to set up the msn function on the desktop version palringo. It then became available on the 3G IPhone. Good Luck.


----------



## User1

meebo - online web IM for AIM, MSN, Yahoo, Google Talk messengers



____________________________________
Find iPhone hotspots locations in Canada
www.iphonehotspotsmap.com - iPhone Hotspots in Canada var gaJsHost = (("https:" == document.location.protocol) ? "https://ssl."


----------



## uPhone

Sniper4u said:


> Palringo is now available at the apps store. Support msn messaging. No offline messaging yet. But otherwise works well so far.


Can't wait to try this. My iPhone is dead though and I wont have the charger till tomorrow.


----------



## machael

i just downloaded it and it needs a separate palringo username/password so i deleted it without trying it. i'm not signing up for more b.s. i don't need.

txt messaging will do just fine


----------



## Sniper4u

Palringo is a service that allows you to link all of your different messenger service in one application. For example. After you create a user name and password with palringo you can access their site and register your different services such as msn and aim or whichever you use. Palringo will then sign you into each of them on a single page allowing you to message to any IM service. So you could message someone on msn while you are messaging someone else on aim. Very cool service too bad they haven't worked out the offline messages yet.


----------



## uPhone

Palringo is alright. It has a cool "groups" feature which allows you to create and join instant messenger groups with your Palringo account. 

We should create one for EhMac.ca!


----------



## Chealion

uPhone - There is one created named "ehMac" already for what it's worth.


----------

